

Math and aesthetics: why to love the pretty proof - byrneseyeview
http://www.fortunecity.com/emachines/e11/86/mathex6.html

======
aneesh
Very nifty.

Proof II does gloss over a few details though; it should note that that prime
factorization is unique for each integer.

Another clever proof is the geometric proof of the AM-GM inequality:

Draw a semicircle, and choose an arbitrary point on the diameter. Draw the
inscribed right triangle with the diameter as the hypotenuse. Now draw the
altitude perpendicular to the hypotenuse, bisecting the hypotenuse into to
segments, A and B. Note that the radius is the arithmetic mean of A and B, and
the altitude is the gemometric mean of A and B.

Clearly, radius >= altitude.

------
Herring
That's a nice trick...

